# Best Places to Eat-Silverlakes



## Nefutous (Feb 10, 2018)

I was asked where there are good places for a team to eat near Silverlakes and I am at a lose other than driving up to the Mills.  Any suggestions where a team can eat between games without getting food poisoning, preferably within 5 miles?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 10, 2018)

Nefutous said:


> I was asked where there are good places for a team to eat near Silverlakes and I am at a lose other than driving up to the Mills.  Any suggestions where a team can eat between games without getting food poisoning, preferably within 5 miles?


Carino’s off of Limonite is a good place for a team to eat.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 10, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Carino’s off of Limonite is a good place for a team to eat.


Corey’s and Scramblers for breakfast. I also like Baja Fish Tacos.


----------



## sdb (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Horses Tavern has always been a good spot for our teams. We always let them know we're coming and they do a great job.


----------



## badfish (Feb 10, 2018)

Where to eat without getting food poisoning?  Good grief.  Pack a lunch.  Plenty of great places in Norco.....


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 10, 2018)

10+ places to eat off of Limonite, which is the major street north of Silver Lakes.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Feb 10, 2018)

There are a lot of options close by just north of Silverlakes at Hamner and Limonite. We usually end up at alBuffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## Nefutous (Feb 10, 2018)

badfish said:


> Where to eat without getting food poisoning?  Good grief.  Pack a lunch.  Plenty of great places in Norco.....


Come on, that was a joke. It is Saturday night. Take a break and relax with a beer or three or four.

Thanks for the suggestions. I forgot about Black Horse.


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 11, 2018)

The Fieldhouse inside of SL has a great menu and a tremendous beer/wine list. As well as a good selection of bourbons.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 11, 2018)

sdb said:


> Black Horses Tavern has always been a good spot for our teams. We always let them know we're coming and they do a great job.


I second Black Horses Tavern. Lots of choices for all ages.  Any other places on the same scale for dinner?


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 11, 2018)

Nefutous said:


> I was asked where there are good places for a team to eat near Silverlakes and I am at a lose other than driving up to the Mills.  Any suggestions where a team can eat between games without getting food poisoning, preferably within 5 miles?


 I have to say, I am not a huge fan of big team dinners out. Every time we attempt those the staff seems overwhelmed and the service is slow.  We end up staying out later than we wanted to and the kids are wiped out.  We’ve had better luck having each family get whatever food suits them and bringing it back to the common area of whatever hotel we’re staying in.


----------



## Josep (Feb 11, 2018)

The BBQ place is delicious.  Name escapes me. In a strip mall about a mile or two  maybe it’s called Badlands?


----------



## smr996 (Feb 11, 2018)

Cowboy cafe....    down 6th south of the fields on the right


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 12, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> The Fieldhouse inside of SL has a great menu and a tremendous beer/wine list. As well as a good selection of bourbons.


Are you still shilling for Legends?  I thought that your daughter went back over to the darkside and is at WCFC now.  Did Boyd not work out for your kid?  I thought that things were AMAZING at Legends what happened????

August is going to be more eye opening stuff for you @CaliKlines and I for one can't wait for the reality train to hit your station....


----------



## Monkey (Feb 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you still shilling for Legends?  I thought that your daughter went back over to the darkside and is at WCFC now.  Did Boyd not work out for your kid?  I thought that things were AMAZING at Legends what happened????
> 
> August is going to be more eye opening stuff for you @CaliKlines and I for one can't wait for the reality train to hit your station....


Why do you always have to hijack every thread with your crap?  Self esteem issues?  Why don't you  create your own thread for your crap, you can call it Map'sCraps!


----------

